# IVR zu mp3?



## RadioactiveMan (2. September 2008)

hallo,

Vor kurzem habe ich mit hilfe der Aufnahmefunktion vom Real Player 11 aus einem Internet Radio ein Lied aufgenommen. Das Problem ist nun, dass das aufgenommene Lied das Format "Internet Video Recording" hat und dieses Format kann scheinbar auch nur vom Real Player abgespielt werden.

Wie kann ich (mit welchem programm?) diese Datei nun in ein mp3 umwandeln?
Ich hab schon ein wenig rumgeschaut aber leider nichts gefunden...
Mir ist auch die Idee gekommen, dass ich die Datei vielleicht erst einmal in ein anderes Video Format konvertieren sollte da es sich ja um ein "Internet VIDEO Recording" handelt konnte dazu aber auch kein passendes Programm finden.

vielleicht hattet ihr ja mal das selbe Problem oder ihr kennt ein programm dafür
Ich zähl auf euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. September 2008)

HI 

schau dir den folgende Link an da würd dir gesagt wie du IVR umwandels http://forum.computerbild.de/programme/rad...layer_9975.html

bitte nächste mal google fragen dafür wurde google gemacht und sage jetzt nicht das google nix gefunden hat^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (2. September 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Vor kurzem habe ich mit hilfe der Aufnahmefunktion vom Real Player 11 aus einem Internet Radio ein Lied aufgenommen. Das Problem ist nun, dass das aufgenommene Lied das Format "Internet Video Recording" hat und dieses Format kann scheinbar auch nur vom Real Player abgespielt werden.
> 
> ...


Guck mal hier:
http://www.pctipp.ch/forum/showthread.php?t=1466


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

also relativ viel wandelt wirklich schon nero um wenns dann noch in ganz komische bereiche geht ist eiegtnlich auch nicht schlecht ist super2008 http://www.chip.de/downloads/SUPER-2008_17370353.html nur halt leider noch etwas unstabil aber beinhaltet die meisten anderen neben nero


----------

